# Rock/Metal Beginner DVD Recommendations



## HFXRock (Nov 30, 2006)

Can anyone recommend an excellent Rock/Metal beginner DVD training package? from Strumming, chords to scales?

Looking for a cheaper way and faster way to learn again. Musicstop charges way too much for lessons.

Thanks alot,

Jeff


----------

